# over the fire



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2008)

post some shit about cookin over camp fires when you dont have any pans or anything.. ive been running into the same situation over and over againg.. we dumpster pasta and veggies and shit.. and often dont have the supplies to cook them.. what are some cool ways to cook over a fire for folks who dont wanna carry a shit load of bliss ware and stuff? :twisted: :evil: :twisted: :evil: :shock:


----------



## finn (Feb 22, 2008)

You don't have anything that can hold boiling water? If the answer is no, then you can't make it work.

At the very least you need a large bowl made of ceramic, wood, metal, or maybe natural fibers (if it's made correctly) or intestine- not plastic unless you line it with thick cloth or something similar, and then only if it's the same plastic used in nalgene bottles. Heat up rocks in the fire, but not river rocks or rocks which have been wet a long time, since they might explode. Put the rocks in the bowl, a few at a time. Stir the rocks so they don't burn the bowl.

Don't use bare hands to pick up the rocks.

You know, they have metal water bottles now.


----------



## Immortal dirty Squirrel (Feb 24, 2008)

You can dumpster 1 gallon tomato cans, or whatever, at most restaurants. There's your pot if you don't wanna carry one around. You can get a bunch of em' and make a rocket stove if you want, I mean really, your gonna find grease behind that restaurant too. I always carry a spoon, and thats about it. Maybe a small pot at times, mostly on long tea kicks.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 25, 2008)

does heating up tin cans (like soup cans) have any adverse health effects? i've always just heated up my food in the can it came in but was always a lil sketched out by what type of metal might harm me. anyone know?

but yeah, I'd dig around and find a big ass tomato can and clean it up and boil some water in that. I always make sure it's nice and clean and REMOVE THE LABEL (unless you like soot in your food)

I used to have a mess kit but it was more trouble than it was worth.


----------



## Labea (Feb 25, 2008)

Doesn't the aluminum give you Alzheimer's?


----------



## Mouse (Feb 26, 2008)

that's right! duh. how did i manage to forget that.... uh, shit. nevermind.

I found this kinda useful http://www.eartheasy.com/article_healthy_cookware.htm


----------



## spoorprint (Apr 14, 2008)

Actually, some one did a display about this at the Deep Lock quarry Hobo festival a few years ago.
Cans have changed, obviously the ones with plastic (white) linings can't be reused.
But here is the scary part- there are others that will release toxins (Arsenic?0 when reheated. I think its the ones with the coppery appearance in side-but I'm not sure :? 
Anyone have more information on this?

Edit; 4hours latter-what I was trying to think of was zinc from galvanized steel-can be released in quantities that would be unhealthy.Still don't know how you recognize galvanization though - i thought it was a process used for buckets and nails.
.


----------



## finn (Apr 14, 2008)

You're talking about zinc fume fever, generally most people won't have too much problem with that unless they are welding with galvanized steel. If people are cooking in a space with little ventilation or have their face right above the can, they could get sick. The metal usually doesn't get hot enough to do this, just so long as the beans/soup/tea/whatever in the can doesn't dry up. Galvanized steel looks like steel, but duller and less shiny.


----------



## wildboy860 (Jun 1, 2010)

if your cooking meat or wanna make some grilled sandwiches or something, I dunno... take a bunch of green sticks and weave together a grip plate to cook your food on. make sure to carve the bark of of them 1st. or you can cook food directly on the rocks. or if you can find a rock with a depression in it you can even use that to boil stuff. if the rock is flat enough you could maybe even use it to cook egges or something on.


----------



## catingeorgia (Nov 25, 2010)

you can carry around a roll of foil or just fold up a couple of feet worth. also if you can find an old piece of plywood you can set it up at an angle to your fire like a reflector and allow the heat from the combustion to slowly roast what your trying to warm up. foil is the lighest and easiest way other than a 5 dollar aluminum mess kit from walmart...its not too bulky and very light weight


----------



## tree hopper (Jan 25, 2011)

ive found this helpful in the past... Make A Pizza Box Solar Oven - y2k stove and oven plans or there are other variations of it you can find on instructables.com usually easy to find the couple materials needed and have used mini pizza boxes for a more compact oven to carry around


----------



## outskirts (May 19, 2011)

catingeorgia said:


> you can carry around a roll of foil or just fold up a couple of feet worth. also if you can find an old piece of plywood you can set it up at an angle to your fire like a reflector and allow the heat from the combustion to slowly roast what your trying to warm up. foil is the lighest and easiest way other than a 5 dollar aluminum mess kit from walmart...its not too bulky and very light weight


Yeah, foil is great! You can work some campfire culinary magic with foil & wire clothes hangers(unpainted kind).

Another trick is to wrap your food in burdock leaves(which are very large) then coat them with clay like soil, then throw directly
on the coals. Of coarse burdock leaves and clay soils are not available in every locale.

If you have a squash, zuchini or pumpkin, you can carfuly cut a large hole into it and scoop it out. Then stuff it with what you
want to cook. Roast the squash against hot rocks by the fire, letting the contents steam inside.


----------



## outskirts (May 19, 2011)

tree hopper said:


> ive found this helpful in the past... Make A Pizza Box Solar Oven - y2k stove and oven plans or there are other variations of it you can find on instructables.com usually easy to find the couple materials needed and have used mini pizza boxes for a more compact oven to carry around


 
I gotta try this!


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam (May 21, 2011)

cans cans cans cans! ya'll can worry about yer health if you want, but seriously who here doesn't smoke/drink? 32oz/24oz beer can if there's no pizza joint around to get big cans from. also, it's been mentioned in another thread, but you can cook eggs and stuff in half an orange or probably the rind of most fruits.


----------



## drabortion (May 24, 2011)

One of my favorite campfire meals requires just tin foil. Check it. 
1. Get some veggies (carrots, onions, whatever)
2. Get some spices and pepper and hot sauce or whatever 
3. (optional) hamburger meat/ground beef
4. Throw all of this shit into a sheet of tin foil and wrap it up. Then just throw it near the base of the fire on the coals. Check it periodically. You'll know when it's all done. The meat will get brown or the veggies will just be...done...I guess. 
5. NOM


----------



## wartomods (May 27, 2011)

you can cook some things in fire, if they are wraped around a thick layer of some non toxic plant leaves, eg. cabagges.


----------



## wartomods (May 27, 2011)

i would stir clear from cans and tin foil cause that plus heat equals a bunch of chemicals towards your organism


----------



## wartomods (May 27, 2011)

And by fire i mean, always cook next to some hot coals.

Sorry for triple post i am not being able to edit posts right now, it just freezes.


----------

